# Looksmax proves the gym is cope



## itsOVER (Apr 25, 2019)

Explain this one gymcels:


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 25, 2019)

Its a good cope to release endorphins


----------



## impure666 (Apr 25, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Explain this one gymcels:
> 
> View attachment 45459


mogs me


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 25, 2019)

lets be honest:

neck (is a must)
side shoulders
back
are important
- rest with abs as a good bonus

If you have time&like it - why not?


----------



## Zeta ascended (Apr 25, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> Gymcelling has it's benefits if your going from skinnyfat (like me), skinny or fat(@blackoutwhitein) to lean and muscular and neck training is legit. But the coping has to stop, these gymcels think they can be short, ugly, bald and framecel and think that adding 30 pounds of muscle is all they need to ascend. That's why I stopped worrying about gym and focus more on *FACE.*


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 25, 2019)

Chico Chicowski said:


> lets be honest:
> 
> neck (is a must)
> side shoulders
> ...








Face and nice proportions body (wide shoulders and narrow waist > all


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Apr 25, 2019)

Pretty funny tbh


----------



## impure666 (Apr 25, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 45464
> 
> 
> Face and nice proportions body (wide shoulders and narrow waist > all









weissbier said:


> Pretty funny tbh


ded srs?


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 25, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 45464
> 
> 
> Face and nice proportions body (wide shoulders and narrow waist > all


but why?
wont even discuss the neck cause its obvious

shoulders and back can give you an ilusion of a wider frame

many girls prefer abs (low bf)


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 25, 2019)

Chico Chicowski said:


> lets be honest:
> 
> neck (is a must)
> side shoulders
> ...



This plus having arms that aren't sticks




Nobody where I live respects a man with fuckin noodles for arms tbh


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 25, 2019)

Typical autism post: dragging users down who can clearly looksmax through gymcelling. Point in case, you look laughably bad in my profile picture, but you would look a lot better once gymcelled.


----------



## androidcel (Apr 25, 2019)

Daily reminder that there is no gym for your face, frame and height.


----------



## heroinfather (Apr 25, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Typical autism post: dragging users down who can clearly looksmax through gymcelling. Point in case, you look laughably bad in my profile picture, but you would look a lot better once gymcelled.


he already looks better with no muscles


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Apr 25, 2019)

I go to the gym so I can brutally mass and frame mog twigs, manlets and normies.


----------



## impure666 (Apr 25, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Daily reminder that there is no gym for your face, frame and height.





















weissbier said:


> I go to the gym so I can brutally mass and frame mog twigs, manlets and normies.


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 25, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Typical autism post: dragging users down who can clearly looksmax through gymcelling. Point in case, you look laughably bad in my profile picture, but you would look a lot better once gymcelled.



is that actually him in your profile pic?


----------



## impure666 (Apr 25, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> is that actually him in your profile pic?


proflies me


----------



## Aids! (Apr 25, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Its a good cope to release endorphins


Release my dad


----------



## impure666 (Apr 25, 2019)

Aids! said:


> Release my dad


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Apr 25, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> is that actually him in your profile pic?



It is


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 25, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 45464
> 
> 
> Face and nice proportions body (wide shoulders and narrow waist > all


skinny males look awful, this idiotic site likes to jerk off how face indicates fighting success when muscularity is literally fighting success.


----------



## Aids! (Apr 25, 2019)

impure666 said:


> View attachment 45474


It really do be like that sometimes


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 25, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Daily reminder that there is no gym for your face, frame and height.


Gymcelling improves skinny frame, could possibly improve face, and for height it makes it easier to maintain upright posture (bad posture steals many inches)


----------



## impure666 (Apr 25, 2019)

Aids! said:


> It really do be like that sometimes


ded srs?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 25, 2019)

Aids! said:


> It really do be like that sometimes


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 25, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Gymcelling improves skinny frame, could possibly improve face, and for height it makes it easier to maintain upright posture (bad posture steals many inches)








Skinny males looks awful ???


----------



## impure666 (Apr 25, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> View attachment 45475


legit lol'ed


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 25, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 45477
> 
> 
> Skinny males looks awful ???


Except this guy clearly works out?


----------



## Fat cunt (Apr 25, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Explain this one gymcels:
> 
> View attachment 45459


exercise releases endorhpins and other hormones making you more NT. also dont forget hgh and the testosterone boost afterwards

this whole gym is cope thing is actually retarded


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 25, 2019)

weissbier said:


> It is



Jesus christ, no wonder he thinks gym is cope, gym couldn't save that face and frame. Taking looksmaxxing advice from someone who looks like that is like asking for life advice from a toddler. 



mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 45477
> 
> 
> Skinny males looks awful ???





RedPilledStemcel said:


> Except this guy clearly works out?


Sean O'pry works out... and that is the body of someone who works out... jfl


----------



## Looksmaxer-van-NL (Apr 25, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Daily reminder that there is no gym for your face, frame and height.


Lowest IQ ever. Looksmax = the gym for your face, frame and height. If there was no gym for height, why is there a megapost for increasing height that came out recently? There are many copes out there, but there are options to max your genetic potential.


----------



## androidcel (Apr 25, 2019)

Looksmaxer-van-NL said:


> Lowest IQ ever. Looksmax = the gym for your face, frame and height. If there was no gym for height, why is there a megapost for increasing height that came out recently? There are many copes out there, but there are options to max your genetic potential.


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 25, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Typical autism post: dragging users down who can clearly looksmax through gymcelling. Point in case, you look laughably bad in my profile picture, but you would look a lot better once gymcelled.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 25, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> View attachment 45492


He's a model for his face, not for his body. He'd undeniably look better with a better body.

Besides, being gymcelled is a requirement to not look like a lanklet at low body fat. If you're not gymcelled then you're going to look skinny by the time you're in the 15-18% body fat mark regardless of your frame, and being skinny is a huge failo.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 25, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 45477
> 
> 
> Skinny males looks awful ???


That's not skinny...


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Eskimo (Apr 25, 2019)

there is no squat for your eye area


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 25, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> View attachment 45500


sets me


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 25, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> View attachment 45492



jfl at your IQ trying to use the advice of a 6'3 model (for his face only, I might add) and apply it to the general population, much less a community of mainly incels.


----------



## AspiringChad (Apr 25, 2019)

Why are people constantly narrating gym is cope. Boyo you likely LDAR harder than me and trust me I LDAR hard af. Srsly the frame/body/size/strength/dimorphism gains you make from gymcelling are worth the investment.

People believe that since they can’t be top tier just by gymcelling that if’s entirely cope jfl bunch of studies and experiments have concluded that the body and the face matters. Daily reminder you will never look like lachowski boyo so stop coping that your face will ever be that good. Just don’t get that turbogymcelled look.


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 25, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> He's a model for his face, not for his body. He'd undeniably look better with a better body.
> 
> Besides, being gymcelled is a requirement to not look like a lanklet at low body fat. If you're not gymcelled then you're going to look skinny by the time you're in the 15-18% body fat mark regardless of your frame, and being skinny is a huge failo.



As I've said before jn other threads trying to convince them is a waste of our time. They have an infinite amount of excuses and a handful of shit examples to cling to.


----------



## Looksmaxer-van-NL (Apr 25, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> As I've said before jn other threads trying to convince them is a waste of our time. They have an infinite amount of excuses and a handful of shit examples to cling to.


some people just want to come up with any reason to not have to go to the gym and lift some heavy ass weights if you're ugly at least do it for all the health benefits ffs


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 25, 2019)

As with every gym is cope thread, people will list legitimate concrete benefits of going to the gym.

And some lazy moron will post the chico quote to justify sitting on his ass.

Pointless thread that should be locked.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 25, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> jfl at your IQ trying to use the advice of a 6'3 model (for his face only, I might add) and apply it to the general population, much less a community of mainly incels.


To be honest it's even more relevant when you're tall. Height is an amplifier. With a good body you look great, with a bad body you look awful. Because of my height I've been getting called skinny since like 20% body fat despite having a proportionately large frame.


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 25, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> As with every gym is cope thread, people will list legitimate concrete benefits of going to the gym.
> 
> And some lazy moron will post the chico quote to justify sitting on his ass.
> 
> Pointless thread that should be locked.



Concrete benefits:


You'll get more attention...from GAY MEN.
When your dad kicks your ass out from the basement, with more strength you'll have an easier time moving your stuff.

Concrete drawbacks:


Time taken.
It's fucking boring.
Cost of a high protein gymcel diet and gym fees.
You might end up looking like alphadestiny if you overdo it.
Body changes means your existing clothes will no longer fit you.
The despair when you realise women don't give a fuck.
Bulking will increase your bodyfat percentage, which will cuck your face.
Cutting lowers testosterone, and you'll need to cut sometimes if you bulk, cos if you don't you'll end up a fat fuck.
Risk of injury.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 25, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Concrete benefits:
> 
> 
> You'll get more attention...from GAY MEN.
> ...


concretes me


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 25, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Concrete benefits:
> 
> 
> You'll get more attention...from GAY MEN.
> ...





Gay men - Yeah sure, that's why I've gotten more female attention in the past 1.5 years of going to the gym than the rest of my life combined
Time taken - yes, I'm sure you're so busy away rotting away in your room. God forbid you leave it for an hour a day to improve yourself
Boring - No shit moron, if it was fun everyone would be doing it. You lift for results not for enjoyment. Losing IQ reading this shit.
"Can't afford protein shakes!1! - You're a Poorcel then.
Get too big - Yes, because if you go to the gym 3 times you MIGHT overdo it and leave it instantly looking like a roided out ape. Jfl at your IQ.
New clothes - Oh no, I might give off the appearance of a bigger and wider frame that's more attractive to women, what a nightmare.
Literally not true (maybe for you tho)
Bulking increases body fat percentage - All I hear is "I can't control my eating habits". Literal non-issue for anyone who knows anything whatsoever about nutrition.
Cutting (more importantly, intermittent fasting) is scientifically shown to increase test and HGH production. again jfl at your IQ
Risk of injury - yeah, probably if you're a fuckin aspie who doesn't know how to work out or ego lifts
Literally all of your points are non-arguments. Copes made by a lazy person who will do anything to justify their lazy habits.


----------



## Bennett (Apr 25, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Daily reminder that there is no gym for your face, frame and height.


Wrong, lifting can improve frame


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Apr 25, 2019)

Ummm...gym is not cope. With gymcelling and getting top tier body I fucked 3 women in my entire life.


Without it I would have fucked 0.


----------



## androidcel (Apr 25, 2019)

Bennett said:


> Wrong, lifting can improve frame


no lifting for your skeletal frame


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 25, 2019)

androidcel said:


> no lifting for your skeletal frame



Bigger delts -> Appearance of wider frame
Bigger back -> Appearance of wider frame
Bigger traps -> Appearance of wider neck AND frame

All that matters is aesthetics. If it looks wider, it might as well be wider.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 25, 2019)

Most gymcels’ physique is nothing impressive tho


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 25, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Most gymcels’ physique is nothing impressive tho



And yet the physique of someone who puts in the effort to work out is nearly always better than the skinny fat stick boy complaining that gym is cope.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 25, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> And yet the physique of someone who puts in the effort to work out is nearly always better than the skinny fat stick boy complaining that gym is cope.


What I meant is that you need am impressive physique to get laid (if your face is mediocre) yet many gymcels start complaining about not getting pussies and people like OP start to say gym is cope without realizing that most gymcels have not even worked a body out that can attract women.


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 25, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> What I meant is that you need am impressive physique to get laid (if your face is mediocre) yet many gymcels start complaining about not getting pussies and people like OP start to say gym is cope without realizing that most gymcels do not even have worked a body out that can attract women.



Oh my bad bro, didn't realize that was what you were implying. You are spot on tbh.


----------



## x30001 (Apr 25, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Concrete benefits:
> 
> 
> You'll get more attention...from GAY MEN.
> ...


Ah come on man. What's with the anti-gym crusade? The gym is good. No gym for your height or face, but it's still GOOD.


----------



## impure666 (Apr 25, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Ah come on man. What's with the anti-gym crusade? The gym is good. No gym for your height or face, but it's still GOOD.


gyms me


----------



## x30001 (Apr 25, 2019)

impure666 said:


> gyms me


GOODs me


----------



## impure666 (Apr 25, 2019)

x30001 said:


> GOODs me


*
x30001
f***ing dissident*
JoinedJan 10, 2019Messages287


----------



## Limerencel (Apr 25, 2019)

Ironic, considering that OP himself gymcels.


----------



## DownUnderCopeAttack (Apr 25, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Concrete benefits:
> 
> 
> You'll get more attention...from GAY MEN.
> ...


You made me laugh with this, but it's fucking retarded.
You lost weight and increased protein intake. You looked better.

So if it increased your smv, why not do it?


Sure you went to a Ukraine, looked like shit, and still got laid.
Ok, cool, but they fucked you because you are from another country.

Don't listen to this guy lol. Legit crabmaxxing. Work out because of you can't take a casual trip to a third world country, it's the best way to change your looks aside from surgery etc.

It's good for you, keeps you heathy, keeps you looking good.

I will say though, be realistic. Gymming won't magically make hypergamy disappear, improve genetics, etc.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## 712127 (Apr 25, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> Gay men - Yeah sure, that's why I've gotten more female attention in the past 1.5 years of going to the gym than the rest of my life combined
> Time taken - yes, I'm sure you're so busy away rotting away in your room. God forbid you leave it for an hour a day to improve yourself
> Boring - No shit moron, if it was fun everyone would be doing it. You lift for results not for enjoyment. Losing IQ reading this shit.
> "Can't afford protein shakes!1! - You're a Poorcel then.
> ...



sky high IQ ngl.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 25, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> View attachment 45492


Again your body does NOT look like this. This dude is tall so he comes off as strong naturally.


itsOVER said:


> Time taken.


Irrelevant. What else will we all do? We just play video games all day.


itsOVER said:


> It's fucking boring.



subjective


itsOVER said:


> [*]Cost of a high protein gymcel diet and gym fees.


costs almost nothing jfl


itsOVER said:


> [*]You might end up looking like alphadestiny if you overdo it.


It's almost impossible to overdo it without lots and lots of roids and years on them too.


itsOVER said:


> [*]Body changes means your existing clothes will no longer fit you.


That's the point???


itsOVER said:


> [*]The despair when you realise women don't give a fuck.


Most people aren't expecting much or anything from gymcelling, Women are just a small benefit to the whole package. And it's objectively true women prefer a good body over skinny/fat. Just search "sexy man" on google images and every single result will be the same. However realistically to get a body like that you'd need to be on steroids for a while or train for many years.


itsOVER said:


> [*]Bulking will increase your bodyfat percentage, which will cuck your face.


Only very unfortunate individuals have that awful fat storing genetics (you appear to be one of those individuals)


itsOVER said:


> [*]Cutting lowers testosterone, and you'll need to cut sometimes if you bulk, cos if you don't you'll end up a fat fuck.


 Lifting still raises testosterone more than before.


itsOVER said:


> [*]Risk of injury.


 Ok this one is actually legit, but most lifts don't have that catastrophic injuries.


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Apr 25, 2019)

lifting is for closet faggots. just make a grindr already tbh.


----------



## Demir (Apr 26, 2019)

Everyone should do pull ups and chin ups their entire lives


----------



## Kill_Jew (Apr 26, 2019)

Gymcel 3 times a week for consistent 20% testosterone boost. You don't even have to workout hard, just as long as you get blood pumping.

A real benefit to gymcelling is you're pretty much guaranteed to win against all non gymcelling people in hand 2 hand street fights from pure strength alone. People who spend years learning how to fight only to get destroyed by someone who's 20 kg's heavier is a gympill.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Apr 26, 2019)

Kill_Jew said:


> A real benefit to gymcelling is you're pretty much guaranteed to win against all non gymcelling people in hand 2 hand street fights from pure strength alone. People who spend years learning how to fight only to get destroyed by someone who's 20 kg's heavier is a gympill.


This is false. Gymcels are really bad fighters. Anyone who has been boxing for half a year will kill a gymcel in hand to hand combat.


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Apr 26, 2019)

tagging him in case he hasnt seen it
@FatmanO


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 26, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Daily reminder that there is no gym for your face, _*frame*_ and height.


Expanding the ribcage can, look at swimmers.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 26, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> cage


----------



## Autist (Apr 26, 2019)

Best cope, only socially acceptable place to scream.


----------



## elfmaxx (Apr 26, 2019)

Got no problem with gymcelling but there's alot of that are people wasting hours of their life in the gym and getting nothing out if it. 
Hardwork doesn't pay off when it comes to the gymcel life, it's 90% genetics and hardwork is actually detrimental in many cases. 
Best to just do the bare minimum and focus your time on something else.


----------



## LightingFraud (Apr 26, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Its a good cope to release endorphins


I really want to know what you look like IRL.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 26, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> I really want to know what you look like IRL.


Dont worry, it will never happen


----------



## LightingFraud (Apr 26, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Dont worry, it will never happen


PM me pics and I'll paypal you 3 dollars


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 26, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> PM me pics and I'll paypal you 3 dollars


Lol.


----------



## LightingFraud (Apr 26, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Lol.


Come to the chat boyo I'm lonely


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 26, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> Come to the chat boyo I'm lonely


Lol.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 26, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> to release endorphins


t. foid


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 26, 2019)

playing sports and having athletic body>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> gymcells copers


----------



## Nibba (Apr 27, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Explain this one gymcels:
> 
> View attachment 45459


Y u care so much what other men do w their time brah


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Apr 27, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> Got no problem with gymcelling but there's alot of that are people wasting hours of their life in the gym and getting nothing out if it.
> Hardwork doesn't pay off when it comes to the gymcel life, it's *90% genetics *and hardwork is actually detrimental in many cases.
> Best to just do the bare minimum and focus your time on something else.


I'm gymcelling for a decade and disagree. It is either:

50% genetics, 50% diet+sleep+routine
OR
50% genetics, 35% roids, 15% diet+sleep+routine


----------



## x30001 (Apr 27, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> PM me pics and I'll paypal you 3 dollars


So you find out his First and Last name too? WOW good deal for $3 BOYO


OCDMaxxing said:


> I'm gymcelling for a decade and disagree. It is either:
> 
> 50% genetics, 50% diet+sleep+routine
> OR
> 50% genetics, 35% roids, 15% diet+sleep+routine


It's really the first one tbh. Not trying to sound bluepilled but roids aren't some sort of panacea. Of course you'll need them if you want to be shredded and huge. But you just need to be shredded and look good and have a good face and not be a twink.


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 27, 2019)

It's over


----------



## elfmaxx (Apr 27, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> I'm gymcelling for a decade and disagree. It is either:
> 
> 50% genetics, 50% diet+sleep+routine
> OR
> 50% genetics, 35% roids, 15% diet+sleep+routine


Let's see your results from 10 years of natty gymcelling then.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 27, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> Let's see your results from 10 years of natty gymcelling then.


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 27, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> View attachment 46419



Keep posting your fake quote boyo.

How much pussy have you had in your lifetime btw?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 27, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> How much pussy have you had in your lifetime btw?


Bro anyone can buy hookers online rn and get infinite pussy or go to SEA/EE to get pussy non stop


androidcel said:


> Daily reminder that there is no gym for your face, frame and height.


daily reminder you literally go to the gym to improve your frame


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 27, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Keep posting your fake quote boyo.
> 
> How much pussy have you had in your lifetime btw?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 27, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> View attachment 46433


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 27, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Bro anyone can buy hookers online rn and get infinite pussy or go to SEA/EE to get pussy non stop



Whether anyone can go and get laid there isnt relevant. What matters is whether you have, or whether you're still raping your wrist each night.

Hookers have never counted either you tard. I clearly mean pussy as in, non paid for civilian girls.


AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> View attachment 46433



So you never said bro, how much pussy have you got in your life?


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 27, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Whether anyone can go and get laid there isnt relevant. What matters is whether you have, or whether you're still raping your wrist each night.
> 
> Hookers have never counted either you tard. I clearly mean pussy as in, non paid for civilian girls.
> 
> ...


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 27, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Its a good cope to release endorphins


Nicotine releases the same chemical as exercise does (beta endorphin)

*PEOPLE NEED TO WAKE UP AND TAKE THE NICOTINEPILL*


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 27, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Bro anyone can buy hookers online rn and get infinite pussy or go to SEA/EE to get pussy non stop
> 
> daily reminder you literally go to the gym to improve your frame


His UK women are being ravaged by Muslims and niggers, while he has to run FullMetalJacket game. Inb4 "muh cuntree, muh kind, muh race, muh people".


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 27, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> Gay men - Yeah sure, that's why I've gotten more female attention in the past 1.5 years of going to the gym than the rest of my life combined


Ok Chad, you have my deepest apologies.


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 27, 2019)

Eskimo said:


> Ok Chad, you have my deepest apologies.



you're forgiven pal


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 27, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


>




The number is clearly something absolutely pathetic judging by your continued evasion of the topic.


AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> His UK women are being ravaged by Muslims and niggers, while he has to run FullMetalJacket game. Inb4 "muh cuntree, muh kind, muh race, muh people".



Boyo, logic would dictate if me (with a slay count of 46, 95% of which are provable with pics) 'had' to do something, then you, with a slay count of 2 (proof 404 not found) must be around 23x more fucked.

It's rather funny to see you slinging rocks since no matter which way you slice this cake - total slays, total virgins, total white girls, total prime girls 15-21, PSL 5+ foids, or whatever criteria you want to use - you're utterly destroyed by every single one. And it's not like it's even remotely close.

Roids wont change that equation either.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 27, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> The number is clearly something absolutely pathetic judging by your continued evasion of the topic.


Maybe, but it's more than you had at my age, they were white, and I live in Redneck land. According to some of your posts and other users, you didn't ascend till 23 and you had to leave your country ?, is this correct? 

Also, jfl at saying you don't have to pay for pussy in gookland, because that is admitting some sort of inferiority, right? Yet, you still have visit another country, thus admitting you are inferior in your homeland ?????


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 27, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Maybe, but it's more than you had at my age, they were white, and I live in Redneck land. According to some of your posts and other users, you didn't ascend till 23 and you had to leave your country ?, is this correct?
> 
> Also, jfl at saying you don't have to pay for pussy in gookland, because that is admitting some sort of inferiority, right? Yet, you still have visit another country, thus admitting you are inferior in your homeland ?????



Muh homeland. Tell me, what's so special about a specific piece of the planet? If you choose to sit there banging your head against the wall that's up to you, but I will not be doing the same.

Yep, I ascended at 23. The years before that I happened to live in a country where I wasnt a Chad, was still bluepilled, and where the foids combine being both high expectation and low class. Only an idiot would persist in such a scenario if they didnt have to. An idiot like you.

I dont believe theres anything special about white girls, but if there was, I've still got you comfortably beat there. As said, there's no way you can slice this cake to reach a conclusion you're the superior one, except by making some totally arbitrary and one sided criteria such as 'number of lays in the city ASFC happened to grow up in'. Given that's the case, it's pretty funny to see you continue to bang this drum.

I dont have anything against escortcelling, it's a fun cope. But no one thinks it counts, even escortcels themselves.


----------



## androidcel (Apr 27, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Muh homeland. Tell me, what's so special about a specific piece of the planet? If you choose to sit there banging your head against the wall that's up to you, but I will not be doing the same.
> 
> Yep, I ascended at 23. The years before that I happened to live in a country where I wasnt a Chad, was still bluepilled, and where the foids combine being both high expectation and low class. Only an idiot would persist in such a scenario if they didnt have to. An idiot like you.
> 
> ...


based based based based based based


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 27, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Muh homeland. Tell me, what's so special about a specific piece of the planet? If you choose to sit there banging your head against the wall that's up to you, but I will not be doing the same.
> 
> Yep, I ascended at 23. The years before that I happened to live in a country where I wasnt a Chad, was still bluepilled, and where the foids combine being both high expectation and low class. Only an idiot would persist in such a scenario if they didnt have to. An idiot like you.
> 
> ...


Didnt read, i just saw "muh homeland". Anyways, yeah, I have had sex way before you. In fact, I only turned 21 several months ago.

Also, this is a looksmax forum. I found out the information I needed to looksmax, so I am happy. I'm here to looksmax so I can get the women I want without having to leave my family and friends. I don't care about what you think about white women, it's my preference and that is all that matters.

Also, wtf are you doing on a looksmax forum if all you can contribute is "muh location"? Gtfo, lol. Go to Google reviews and give them your thoughts on Gookvilles.

Body is cope to you, but you went from a fat white loser that I would see get bullied in school to.... A skinny twink that I would see get bullied in school... Your only legitimate looksmax (even according to you, since body is cope) is hair transplant. Jfl...


androidcel said:


> based based based based based based


Keep sucking his balls


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 27, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Didnt read, i just saw "muh homeland". Anyways, yeah, I have had sex way before you. In fact, I only turned 21 several months ago.
> 
> Also, this is a looksmax forum. I found out the information I needed to looksmax, so I am happy. I'm here to looksmax so I can get the women I want without having to leave my family and friends. I don't care about what you think about white women, it's my preference and that is all that matters.
> 
> ...



We both know you read every word boyo.

Literally all you've ever contributed is 'I go to the gym bro! Roids bro!'. 

Now let's weigh that up against mine:

- A decent example, with pics, of how leaning out can dramatically change your face.

- Actually took action, testing out three different places (TH, Russia, Ukraine) and posting on here/incels.is about them, both before and after going. You and the other delusional haters would have been all too ready to stick the knife in had I failed, but I proceeded to back up my claims. Such info about the best places to go is much more helpful than you telling us 'one day I'll ascend with roids bro'.

- Hair transplant stuff.

As we're not in school (well, maybe you are, you sure sound like you were held back a few grades) I don't particularly care how I'd fare on a modern day playground. All I'm interested in is getting pussy and enjoying life. 

And again, if I 'had' to do anything then you're at least 23x as fucked boyo. The facts of the matter are I've had a huge amount of success: even if I never got laid again in my life, I'd still have crushed the average normies score. Statistically speaking, it's highly likely you'll never match me, and this is mostly down to stuff I've done, since neither I nor you were born Chads.

Roids are not going to be a magic bullet. Your face isn't good enough to be slaying foids in a western country, and plenty of guys end up looking worse after roiding anyway. If you had any sense you'd be looking at alternative places to live yourself. I'm not even saying it to mindlessly insult, but an objective analysis of your situation would lead to this conclusion. It's not even really something to beat yourself up on: the only verified slayer in the west that ever posted here was Crisick after all. But delusions that you could ever become one are harmful, and cope.


----------



## D A R K T E T R A D (Apr 27, 2019)

*JFC THE IRONY; LOOKSMAXING IS AN EVEN BIGGER COPE!*


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 28, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Keep posting your fake quote boyo.
> 
> How much pussy have you had in your lifetime btw?


----------



## AyWiz (Apr 28, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> View attachment 46419


True


----------



## Aids! (Apr 28, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> couldn't save that face and frame. Taking my biscuit for example.


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Apr 28, 2019)

I would gymcel to lose weight


----------



## Aids! (Apr 28, 2019)

That's Right
Only biscuits


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 28, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> I would gymcel to lose weight


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 28, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> We both know you read every word boyo.
> 
> Literally all you've ever contributed is 'I go to the gym bro! Roids bro!'.
> 
> ...


I'm skinny - so, I take roids to get big.

I have a big nose - moneymaxx for rhino (I can't get the money for this if I am living the nomad life like you, now can I?)

I have body acne and scars (even before roids) - accutane is on the way from pharma site

I also have a weird-shaped skull, but I grew out my hair way before i even found out about PSL and blackpill. So, this doesn't hinder me anymore. According to the forum, people say it isn't much of an issue anyways. Probably because of the skullmog meme.

P.S. I seriously didn't read that last post. I read the one I am currently responding to though.
Yeah, maybe my face isn't good enough to slay. I do have niches, though. I honestly believe that roids and ridding my acne will help me get a GF that is above average and the option to leave her anytime i want and find another. Why a gf? Imho, consistent sex with hot gf > leaving my country to fuck five average or below average girls in 5 weeks


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 28, 2019)

Lifting is the closest thing possible to a "life hack" imo


TBOLT said:


>


Thank god that im not like that anymore


----------



## androidcel (Apr 28, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Lifting is the closest thing possible to a "life hack" imo
> 
> Thank god that im not like that anymore


But how gym hasn't gotten you laid yet? Even at optimal conditions lmao


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Apr 28, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> Let's see your results from 10 years of natty gymcelling then.


Ok:





My body after 10 years of natty gymcelling.


----------



## elfmaxx (Apr 28, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Ok:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake natty scum ?


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Apr 28, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> Fake natty scum ?


cope


----------

